# DERBY DAY- NHL GAME OF THE YEAR FOR 2021 + EXECUTIVE LEVEL TIER 1 NBA + MLB and SOCCER UP



## golden contender (May 1, 2021)

Saturday 2021 NHL Game of the Year Headlines along with Kentucky Derby MLB power System card and NBA Executive Level TIER 1. Comp play below.

The NBA Comp Play for Saturday is on New Orleans at 8:10 eastern. The Pelicans have some serious 30 point home loss revenge on a Minnesota team coming on off an upset home dog win, there 20th victory of the season. The Wolves may be a bit flat for this one. The Pelicans are off a nice road win and actually have double revenge in this one. They have covered 4 of the last 5 after scoring 100 or more. Wit the winning team in this series having covered 37 of 38. We will Play on the Pelicans tonight. On Saturday we have our 100% NHL 2021 Game Of The Year along with NBA TIER 1+, MLB Power System Card and the Kentucky Derby and top level Soccer. See us at goldencontender@aol.com or on facebook to jump on.For the NBA Comp play. Go with New Orleans. Rob V- GC Sports


----------

